# Bremont's squadron-only C-17 Globemaster watch



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I was invited to SalonQP last night in London, by the organisers, QP Magazine. It was a star-studded affair (see other post) but one of the main draws for me was the first public showing of the C-17 Globemaster.

Apologies for the poor quality of the photos...


Bremont C-17 Globemaster by Noodlefish, on Flickr

It looks very nice indeed - lovely chamfered detail on the sub-dials, beautiful blue dial with "globe" design, Roto-Click 24hr internal bezel.

Just a shame I'll never get to own one!


Globemaster Square by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I didn't think this was going to look as good as it does. They've done a very good job. I want one, too, but good on them for making it available to assigned personnel only. Hopefully they will give us a 3-hand GMT soon! ( are you listening, guys? ;-))


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah that's a pretty sweet watch...


I really like the GMT hand much more pronounced then the GMT hand on the ALT1-Z.


Maybe Bremont will do a Globemaster II for the public.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Globemaster C-17 by Noodlefish, on Flickr

The Globemaster really is a very impressive watch - the 24 hour Roto-clik internal bezel is very pleasing to use. I imagine that this will find it's way into production models in due course...


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is a really lovely watch.
I shall echo the others - it is just a shame they haven't made a version available to the public!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

That blue dial is just beautiful! Great looking watch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Willows said:


> That blue dial is just beautiful! Great looking watch. Thanks for sharing!


The blue is cool, to be sure. If it were me, though, I'd make the dial a matte green-grey to match the paint scheme on USAF C-17's. IMO that'd look really different and very purposeful.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

mattjmcd said:


> The blue is cool, to be sure. If it were me, though, I'd make the dial a matte green-grey to match the paint scheme on USAF C-17's. IMO that'd look really different and very purposeful.


I think there's a grey dial and a black dial variant. Just waiting for these to ship out to the Squadron and then we'll be able to see!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

mattjmcd said:


> The blue is cool, to be sure. If it were me, though, I'd make the dial a matte green-grey to match the paint scheme on USAF C-17's. IMO that'd look really different and very purposeful.


Hmm.. 
I'm surprised they didn't do that on _this_ watch, as 99Sqd's C17s carry the same scheme.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

As stated previously - there are three variants:

Blue - above

Grey



Black


C17 dial by Noodlefish, on Flickr

Photos via Official Bremont Forum @ ATGVintage


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Noodlefish said:


> C17 dial by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Wow.. 
In a strange way, that dial is _stunning_.. Shame I won't be able to get my hands on one!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Is there something significant for the chosen air bases in different time zones?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

samanator said:


> Is there something significant for the chosen air bases in different time zones?


This confused me as well, but then I realised. They all appear to be C17 bases.
EGVN - Brize. This is where the RAF C17's are based. Others are American AFBs, like ETAR (Ramstein, Germany - USAFE HQ) where the C17's are based. And RJTY is Yokota AB, where Japans C17s are based.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Spit161 said:


> This confused me as well, but then I realised. They all appear to be C17 bases.
> EGVN - Brize. This is where the RAF C17's are based. Others are American AFBs, like ETAR (Ramstein, Germany - USAFE HQ) where the C17's are based. And RJTY is Yokota AB, where Japans C17s are based.
> 
> cheers,
> Jake.


This, but also fields into which an lot of Globemaster sorties are likely flown. UTC+4 is Bagram, for instance. These codes were likely chosen with input from the AMC/C-17 community from both nations' air forces. Just another small, yet cool and authentic touch.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

mattjmcd said:


> This, but also fields into which an lot of Globemaster sorties are likely flown. UTC+4 is Bagram, for instance. These codes were likely chosen with input from the AMC/C-17 community from both nations' air forces. Just another small, yet cool and authentic touch.


It's these touches that make the watch really quite special...

The red 17 is good too. Also the HUD-shaped date window.

Apparently, even Boeing quite liked it...


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> This confused me as well, but then I realised. They all appear to be C17 bases.
> EGVN - Brize. This is where the RAF C17's are based. Others are American AFBs, like ETAR (Ramstein, Germany - USAFE HQ) where the C17's are based. And RJTY is Yokota AB, where Japans C17s are based.
> 
> cheers,
> Jake.


OK that makes sense.


----------



## kcouncil (May 26, 2007)

Ordered my C-17 Globemaster last night...can't wait to get it!


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

kcouncil, you chose wisely ! Welcome to the Bremont family! Cheers Jim


----------

